# Ganzzahlig teilen



## manni2 (31. Okt 2009)

Nun möchte ich eine if-Bedingung in mein Programm einbauen, die nur dann abläuft, wenn ein (int i) ganzzahlig (d.h. ohne Rest) durch beispielsweise 8 teilbar ist.
Bsp.: int i = 88 -> 88/8=11 -> Bedingung erfüllt
i++ --> 89/11=11+1/11 -> Bedingung nicht erfüllt

Wie kann ich dies am einfachsten realisieren?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mannfred Burghardt


----------



## tfa (31. Okt 2009)

```
i % 8 == 0
```
Expressions (15.17.3)


----------

